# News article



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I saw this in the daily mail and have replied to Jay's comment. Not sure it'll be posted though! What do you reckon?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1055600/Six-children-mothers--8211-father-met-Meet--8216-family-8217-Donor-66.html

Kay xxx


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi honey!
I too have posted a response. There are some very naive ignorant people in the world im afraid! Hope all is well with you! Sorry I havent PMd ..having a problem with internet in general and particularly with PMs. Takes ages to send then times out and the whole message disappears! Can you email me then Ill have your email address so I cant write to you!(i did have your email address but cant find it!)

x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I've pmd you my email hun as I don't have yours! Speak soon.

Kay xxx


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh dear Daily Mail again.  What a shame!  There was a lovely article in the telegraph about donor conception last week in conjuntion with DC network.  I thought the tide was turning.

Jane


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I guess the positive and the negative will always be reflected and we'll just have to live with it!  

Kay xxx


----------

